# Grafik nach Wechsel mit OnClick wieder zurücksetzen



## nuponline (16. Apr 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Menü erstellt, bei dem die Menüpunkte Grafiken sind, die sich bei OnClick ändern. Wenn ich einen anderen Menüpunkt (mit OnClick-Funktion) anklicke, dann ändert sich die Grafik des neuen Menüpunktes und das des alten wird zurückgesetzt. So soll es auch sein. 

Ich habe allerdings auch Textlinks auf der Seite. Nun möchte ich, dass sich die Grafik auch zurücksetzt, wenn man auf den Textlink klickt. 

Hat da jemand von euch eine Idee, wie ich das lösen kann? Javascript? CSS? Oder anders? 

Seite:  http://www.nup-online.de/hs/ 
Skript: http://www.nup-online.de/hs/hauptnavigation.js 

Timo


----------



## mic_checker (16. Apr 2005)

Java != Javascript 

Vielleicht kann einer der Mods den Thread mal verschieben ?


----------



## Roar (16. Apr 2005)

vershcoben


----------



## Student (21. Apr 2005)

Würde Dir nicht auch ein onmouseover() onmouseout() reichen? Also willst Du nur einen Hovereffekt oder willst Du, dass die Grafik dann da stehen bleibt?


----------



## nuponline (21. Apr 2005)

Hi,

hab das Problem schon lösen können! Danke!


----------

